# Modem connected, but no internet



## diego0 (Sep 18, 2007)

My computer says the modem is connected, but I get no connection to the internet at all. It works on my old computer but not the new one I built. My modem brand is Westell, and I got DSL. I got windows xp pro.

Ipconfig /all:



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : allen-ba3640b31

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-4D-22-AE-EF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.143.221

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

Please help me and thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, that IPCONFIG shows that you didn't get a connection.

First off, have you checked the cable, and tried a different port on the router?

If none of that works, try this:

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------

